# Premium-SMS Betrug



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

Auf meiner letzten Handyrechnung von O2 habe ich angeblich mehrere kostenpflichtige sogenannte Premium-SMS aus der Rufnummerngasse der Auskünfte - 118.. - angewählt.
Da ich niemals mit SMS hantiere, bleibt es mir räteselhaft, wie ich angeblich diese Kosten verursachen haben könnte.
Kann ein Dritter mir einen Streich süpielen und mit der Angabe meiner Rufnummer einen finanziellen Schaden über mein Handy verursachen?
Kann sich ein Virus auf das Handy, möglicherweise über den zweiten Kanal, eingeschlichen haben.
Ich habe keine Lust knapp € 1.000 für schwachsinnige, nervige SMS zu zahlen, die ich nie angefordert habe.
ciao


----------



## BenTigger (26 August 2003)

Hmmmm schon wieder O2.....


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

*SMS Sex*

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Hoffentlich hat jemand Tips, wie man hier seine Unschuld beweisen kann...........


----------



## sascha (26 August 2003)

könntet ihr bitte beide etwas deutlicher werden? nachdem vermeintliche betrugsfälle mit premium-sms bislang selten sind, erscheint mir das schon interessant. also:

1. welche nummern wurden angeblich angewählt, bzw. ange-sms-t?

2. welche dienste sollen das sein, welche dienstleistung steckt dahinter?

3. zu welchen uhrzeiten - gibt es entsprechende aufstellungen?

4. welche preise wurden dort abgerechnet?

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

*SMS-Betrug*

1. welche nummern wurden angeblich angewählt, bzw. ange-sms-t? 
- 82199 - Anbieter Rate One GmbH
- 82084 - Mega Sat GmbH
- 84633 - DIMOCO GmbH
- 82223 - Wampe Systems

2. welche dienste sollen das sein, welche dienstleistung steckt dahinter? 
- tja, wenn ich dies wüsste. Wahrscheinlich Erotik-Dienstleister. Frei nach dem Motto: Wähle .... und schicke eine SMS mit Namen "Sexy" an die Nummer

3. zu welchen uhrzeiten - gibt es entsprechende aufstellungen? 
Leider macht O2 dies nicht, sondern gibt nur eine Anzahl der Leistungen pro Tag und den Abrechnungsbetrag bekannt. So soll ich angeblich am 23.05. 36 mal eine MegaSat Nummer ange-sms-t haben. Blödsinn....

Die O2 Rechnungsbezeichnung lautet SMS an Kurzwahl (Pemiumtarif)

4. welche preise wurden dort abgerechnet?
Auch hier wird nur pauschal die Anzahl der SMS pro Tag abgerechnet, meistens beträgt der Durchschnitt per SMS € 1,99.

Hoffentlich hilft die INFO !!


----------



## AmiRage (27 August 2003)

http://www.vodafone.de/infofaxe/438.pdf

... laut dieser Aufstellung sind alle diese Premium-SMS-Dienste Chats.

P.S.: Wapme nicht Wampe ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

Danke für die Info.
Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht, wie diese SMS geordert wurden.
Kann ein Dritter diese Chat-Infos auf mein Handy bestellt haben.
Wie funktionieren SMS Chats überhaupt?

Ciao


----------



## BenTigger (27 August 2003)

BayHill schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ein Dritter diese Chat-Infos auf mein Handy bestellt haben.
> Ciao



Ja kann er, wenn du dein Handy z.B. irgendwo mal einen Moment unbeaufsichtigt hast liegen lassen. Z.B. auf deinem Schreibtisch auf der Arbeit oder falls du Schüler bist eben auf dem Tisch in der Schule und dich dann umdrehtest.....
Der Möglichkeiten sind da viele...
Kinder zu Hause?? Papi macht Mittagsschlaf und Sohn/Tochter probiert die Videotextseiten aus??

Da wir deine Alltagsgewohnheiten und Beziehungen nicht kennen, können wir leider nicht gezielt darauf Antworten. Dies soll nur ein Denkanstoß sein, den du dann für dich weiter durchdenken musst um alle Möglichkeiten zu checken.


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

Nee,
das Handy war keinem zugänglich. Das SMS Gebimmel nervte mich selbst bei der Arbeit


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2003)

BayHill schrieb:
			
		

> Nee,
> das Handy war keinem zugänglich. Das SMS Gebimmel nervte mich selbst bei der Arbeit



Klar beim ankommen der SMS schon, aber auch die ganze Zeit vorher keiner? Ich weiss nicht wie lange es dauert, bis das Abo aktiv wird... aber ich hatte mal bei der Telekom den SMS - Nachrichtendienst in der Testphase mitgemacht und da ist die erste SMS erst am nächsten Tag eingetrudelt...
(nicht Premiumdienst sondern diese Standard-dinger wie Sportinfos usw. die kostenlos waren)


----------

